# Get the Word - 16hh Bay mare



## toomanyhorses26 (14 February 2012)

I purchased this horse in March last year as a project but looks like she is staying so thought I should find out a bit about her if poss. She is passported through Weatherbys but there are no previous owners listed which I thought was a bit odd. She was born on aprils fools day (oh the irony !) 2004 ,her breeder is listed as Thomas Stacey and her vaccinations from Ireland are listed as a practice in Bunclody in County Wexford and then a practice in Bree ,County Wexford and then there is a gap until I purchased her and restarted them. As far as I can see she has no affiliated winnings at anything and hasnt been in training even though her breeeding appears to be a racing pedigree (sire Ciy Honours dam Luso Dream) - if anyone has heard of her or come across her i would love to find out a bit more as she has been one of the most challenging horses Ihave ever had. Her previous owners dont want anything to do with her so dont feel that comfortable quizzing them after all this time.


----------



## Archangel (14 February 2012)

From Racing Post it looks like she was raced twice in Feb and March 2010 and pulled up.


----------



## cally6008 (14 February 2012)

Get the Word was Point-to-pointed (?) in Ireland - http://www.racingpost.com/horses/ho...=horse_race_record&bottomHorseTabs=horse_form

This website may be able to point (ha ha) you in the right direction of her history - http://www.jumpingforfun.co.uk/

Register and put a post on their forum and see if anyone can help


----------



## Sheep (20 February 2012)

p2p.ie is the Irish point to point website- don't know if you will find anything you didn't already know there, but it might be useful.


----------



## aniela jurecka (23 March 2016)

i know this horse call me 07872318245


----------

